# Graco ProShotblahblah$500...



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

JUST got the invite to see this thing in action on Thurs....hey, there will be free pizza!!


Total "meh"...

Aren't there like 10 PT members already hocking theirs on Craigs list???


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Just picked up 2 today! Don't think I'll be selling them anytime soon.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

aaron61 said:


> Just picked up 2 today! Don't think I'll be selling them anytime soon.


2 weeks isn't "soon"...I'll keep my craigs list app open...lol j/k.


or am i?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I have two on "order" but the more I see them in action the less I like them.


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

We got one last week. Paid ~$400 for it. Sprayed some doors and my guy loves it. However, I think it is just cuz it's a new gadget. I'll give him a couple of weeks before I form an opinion based on his feedback.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Really, why? Rob has not seen them yet, but wants to get one for NC touch up and a door here and there. He was bummed he couldn't make the demo at SW.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> I have two on "order" but the more I see them in action the less I like them.


Curious to hear your reasons.

I have a few reasons why I am going only for the networking, and free pizza only. Price being the main one, a $150.00 Wagner can do touch ups just as well in a pinch.

discuss.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I was thinking how many "spray" touch up's I have had to do in the last 20 years and I could barely come up with a handful. I use a sprayer for production and quality. I dont see the proshot being used for either. 

If I had a built-in or a mantle that I would want to spray I would want something that could hold more than a quart. Having to refill in mid stream could be a issue. 

The weight also looks cumbersome. Almost every video I see guys spraying with two hands for stability. 

I have a ton of DeWalt tools with interchangeable batteries. I burn through batteries all the time and I have a hard time believing that those batteries will last 4 quarts for very long. Once the cells start to die so does the effectiveness of the machine. Just sitting in your truck waiting to be used will kill cells. 

Another big dopey box to lug around in the truck. I dont think it would be a tool to keep in the shop and plan to pull out when needed. It looks like more of a spur of the moment machine. "Hey I'll just shoot that with my cordles sprayer......wait......dam it's in the shop".

Stupid tips only good for that machine??? WTF?

Repacking???



I will still buy the stupid thing and work it. I'll probably make money with it but I'll still bitch about how I dont need it. 

DeanV will get a great deal on it in 6 months.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> I will still buy the stupid thing and work it. I'll probably make money with it but I'll still bitch about how I dont need it.
> 
> DeanV will get a great deal on it in 6 months.


You shop like my wife.

"Honey, it was a bargain!"

Definition:

Bargain- Something you don't need at a price you can't resist.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

bikerboy said:


> You shop like my wife.
> 
> "Honey, it was a bargain!"
> 
> ...


No BB --- I buy things that I think will make me money. If it doesn't I will toss it. I'm not going to lose sleep over a tool for a lousy $500 bucks.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> No BB --- I buy things that I think will make me money. If it doesn't I will toss it. I'm not going to lose sleep over a tool for a lousy $500 bucks.


 
Let us know if it makes you money. I'm curious, just have to be conviced. 
(plus already spent enough on new ladders, hepa vacs and such)


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

bikerboy said:


> I'm curious, just have to be conviced.


Me too. I just have to test drive one myself.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

And I forgot the most important problem::::::: It has the Ralph Paul seal of approval. :jester:


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

i have 3 hvlps

ive sprayed the last 3 sets of shutters and wrought iron furniture with a p.o.s. wagner i bought from big lots for $40

i am a diy hack.

they look great.

i will throw it out when it dies.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I am maxed out on HEPA vac, sanders, and the Graco Finish Pro for this year. Plus I think I need to replace our 32' IA fiberglass extension ladder this year. It is crooked and cracked and has been since I first used it in 1997 (back then it had a 2x4 nailed to the cracked and crooked leg for "support."

So, NEPS, you may use your ProShot until spring of 2011. I am still tempted by your CapSpray 10000, but I just do not think I have a niche for it right now that I can think of. If it had enough CFM to power my Devilbis VTX stain gun, maybe then but I think it lacks the power for that gun.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

all this consumerist type gadgetry reminds me of kitchen gadgets.

bread maker??? maybe bake it in the oven.

slicer? maybe use a knife.

rotisserie? maybe grill it.

steamer? maybe steam it.

the list goes on and on.

these big business types will never run out of ways to get you to part with your money.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

hey, thats kind of cool.

figuring ways to get people to part with their money.

i kind of like it.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> Price being the main one, a $150.00 Wagner can do touch ups just as well in a pinch.
> 
> discuss.





high fibre said:


> ive sprayed the last 3 sets of shutters and wrought iron furniture with a p.o.s. wagner i bought from big lots for $40
> 
> i am a diy hack.
> 
> ...


case closed...


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

99% of the exteriors I do have a front door that paints. Typically, I prep, mask and shoot it with a gravity fed cup gun or my HVLP 2qt. pot and AccuSpray set up. My airless is usually still in the body color.

While this works fine, I do need to haul the gun, airline and twin-stack Maxus compressor to the job. Not a big deal, just an inconvenience. I could clean my airless and use a that, but I would need a gallon of material (usually gloss oil) instead of a qt. I could just bring another airless and use that.

What I'm counting on is using the Proshot just for the front doors. Doesn't take up much space in the truck. Quick setup and cleanup (less thinner used versus an airless w/25' of line). No compressor and airline needed.

I really don't care if it takes two hands to hold while spraying.....just keeps me from picking my nose with my free hand! Haha!


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Is it really worth the time to mask a front door to spray when you consider masking time, you still need to get the heel of the door, you still need to get the edges of the door where the weather stripping or door stop block paint (unless you open the door but that means even more masking). It seems like brushing would be faster with the possible exception of oil if you are spraying one coat of oil instead of brushing two coats.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

DeanV said:


> Is it really worth the time to mask a front door to spray when you consider masking time, you still need to get the heel of the door, you still need to get the edges of the door where the weather stripping or door stop block paint (unless you open the door but that means even more masking). It seems like brushing would be faster with the possible exception of oil if you are spraying one coat of oil instead of brushing two coats.


Dean, I'm anal about front doors. They need to be a "show piece" when I'm done. I typically allocate 4 hours for a front door....usually takes 2 1/2 - 3 hours from prep. until complete.

I meticulously prep. the door using automotive spot putty to catch every little ding and then spot prime.

I remove weather stripping from the door frame and mask the frame and around the door with the door open about 6 inches. The masking goes from the door to the interior of the frame (no overspray can enter the house).

Remove hardware and tape holes from the interior with blue tape.....before prep.

Spray the door and butt edge.

Unmask. In 3 or 4 hours reinstall hardware.

Leave the weather stripping off for the night. The door can close and lock without touching the frame.

This process is for smooth wood or metal doors. Once in a while I'll run in to a wood grain textured fiberglass door. I'll brush those sometimes.

Been doing this for years and it always gets the "Wow!" factor from the Home Owner.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

DeanV said:


> Is it really worth the time to mask a front door to spray when you consider masking time, you still need to get the heel of the door, you still need to get the edges of the door where the weather stripping or door stop block paint (unless you open the door but that means even more masking). It seems like brushing would be faster with the possible exception of oil if you are spraying one coat of oil instead of brushing two coats.


Yeah the only time I think you need to spray the front door is when it has been sprayed before and you don't want brush marks, or your painting a color where it would mean more coats if you had to brush it, vs spraying, or you had maybe two doors the same color that it may be faster to spray them.Kind of a judgement call.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

i like to weenie roll front doors with a pinkie in about 10 minutes.

the customers love it, i usually put on new brass for them too.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

high fibre said:


> i like to weenie roll front doors with a pinkie in about 10 minutes.
> 
> the customers love it, i usually put on new brass for them too.


Roller texture on a front door makes me want to loose my lunch. No offense :whistling2:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I had the opportunity to play around with one for a little bit this morning. I can sum it up in three words....... "I WANT ONE!!!!!"


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I have 2 for sale!!


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

aaron61 said:


> I have 2 for sale!!


 
Why?


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

aaron61 said:


> I have 2 for sale!!


I'll give you a hundred bucks for one

It's a good deal


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Just kidding!!! I gave 1 to 1 of my foremen yesterday & I have another 1 sitting right here beside me.I'll post a video of 1 of the houses we are starting Monday that it will definetly come in handy for.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I will be using mine for front doors. I misplaced my weenie roller.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Thought we might use it on this


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Woodland said:


> I will be using mine for front doors. I misplaced my weenie roller.


I always know where my weenie is. It even thinks for me.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

bikerboy said:


> I always know where my weenie is. It even thinks for me.


Never let your weenie set in a bucket of paint too long. It can create a moldy weenie causing it to smell like rotten eggs. That's what you get when your weenie thinks for you.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Never let your weenie set in a bucket of paint too long. It can create a moldy weenie causing it to smell like rotten eggs. That's what you get when your weenie thinks for you.


That's my problem! Thanks.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Never let your weenie set in a bucket of paint too long. It can create a moldy weenie causing it to smell like rotten eggs. That's what you get when your weenie thinks for you.


You should always wash your weenie after using it or it wont work anymore.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Yesterday a customer of mine had the perfect situation for the pro shot. ( he didnt have one though  ) He had 4 7' solid doors, no texture or panels, and the customer refused to have oil. The doors were sprayed when new and installed. 

He built a zip wall around each one, and drug out his airless and FF tips. It worked, but coulda been done faster and with much less potential for disaster with the Pro Shot.


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

I personally don't mind spending 15 to 20 minutes cleaning the sprayer. I can see it will have its purpose and I am sure it will be better than a wagner but I can't see myself purchasing one as of right now.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

For you Oregonians out there, the Tigard store has a demo tomorrow from 10am - 2pm. I'll be working, but will stop by later in the day. 

I like the idea of using it for front doors. I spray most of mine.


----------



## jm1841 (Apr 7, 2009)

I see the argument for it and against it. Before they came out I was a skeptic but I got to test one for the 2nd time today and, like the first time, I was impressed. I think it works great for what its supposed to do.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> For you Oregonians out there, the Tigard store has a demo tomorrow from 10am - 2pm. I'll be working, but will stop by later in the day.
> 
> I like the idea of using it for front doors. I spray most of mine.


My thoughts also. I'll probably end up with one and if it doesn't work like I feel it should, I'll sell it cheap.


----------



## JAYJAY (Sep 13, 2008)

Tried out both the repackable and none repackable versions about 2 weeks ago.

As mentioned previously for built-ins it worked awesome, and for doors it was so so. The clean-up time was not worth it in the end. Throw in your ff tip and get it done, with half the cleanup. 

I did think it unconcienable to produce them without being repackable. The price difference was about $85. Rep.s were claiming 50-60 gallons and these things are dumpster bait.


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

DeanV said:


> Is it really worth the time to mask a front door to spray when you consider masking time, you still need to get the heel of the door, you still need to get the edges of the door where the weather stripping or door stop block paint (unless you open the door but that means even more masking). It seems like brushing would be faster with the possible exception of oil if you are spraying one coat of oil instead of brushing two coats.



It really depends a lot on the situation. Some doors are immaculate already with no brush marks. It doesn't feel comfortable adding any. Some doors don't have defined break off points such as metal 6 panel doors. Some doors are built in a way that you can pull out all the weather stripping and paint the door with it closed and only have to hastily throw some 6 inch paper around the inside jamb to protect it.

Especially when two coats are needed, it is definitely worth it time-wise.

Also when spraying sometimes one coat will suffice, where as two coats would have been needed if brushed and or rolled.

We do a lot of repeats of different era homes and run into all different shapes, sizes, and differently constructed doors.

Some are good candidates for spraying, others it is easier over all to do them by hand.


----------



## Woody (Jan 7, 2010)

I charge for five hours on a front door. paint it in 20 minutes....and leave with the ck.


Sham WOW


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

DeanV said:


> Is it really worth the time to mask a front door to spray when you consider masking time, you still need to get the heel of the door, you still need to get the edges of the door where the weather stripping or door stop block paint (unless you open the door but that means even more masking). It seems like brushing would be faster with the possible exception of oil if you are spraying one coat of oil instead of brushing two coats.


Heres what ive seen countless times... guys brushing 5-6 coats on smooth white fiberglass doors even pre-primed metal doors etc. It takes me 2-3 coats with a brush, same door, same color and paint. I take 30 minutes per coat and carefully apply it to eliminate an extra 3-4 coats but even my best time is far from what the proshot can do. On new homes, you have a bunch of these doors across several communities to do in a day so there is no time to babysit a door to completion. 

Having a system down makes walking up to the door from the truck with alll the crap you need to tape off and shoot the door can be done in 46 minutes. from prep to loading the proshot - shooting it, drying it and pulling paper and putting the lock back on. Yes the hinge edge needs brushed.


----------



## bay area contractor (Sep 19, 2009)

WisePainter said:


> JUST got the invite to see this thing in action on Thurs....hey, there will be free pizza!!
> 
> 
> Total "meh"...
> ...


Probably will see this on one of those TV commercials, buy one for 395.00 and get the second for free plus all these attachments--you pay for shipping.


----------

